# Anyone drinking Octberfest Yet?



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I always like these big malty beers from Germany this time of year. Paulaner
and Lowenbrau are my two favorites. I also enjoy the offerings from American 
microbreweries as well. Right now I'm enjoying a Harpoon Octoberfest, another 
perrenial favorite of mine. I put aside a six of Flying Fish Octoberfest, to try 
out at the football party this Sunday. What are you kicking off the season 
with?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice - I am a huge fan of Harpoon (one of my favorite breweries)...looking forward to the Dogtoberfest from Dog Fish Head.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh yeah! The local brewery here...City Brewery..always comes out with their Fest beer in the fall. A full bodied flavorful beer that costs too much, but what the heck, it's good. Leinenkugel has a version thats fine also. This is the only thing I like about near winter.

Larry


----------



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

This reminds me, I have to start checking the class 6 for the choice brews


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

BitchesBrew said:


> I always like these big malty beers from Germany this time of year. Paulaner
> and Lowenbrau are my two favorites.


I am also a big fan of german and particularly Munich bier. I haven't been able to find the European bersion of Paulaner for ten years now. The bottles are short squat with more plain labels. All I can find are the made for American market tall thin bottles. Does anyone know what I mean and can you still get the real deal in the U.S.?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, will look for this season's brew at the packy. Love Octoberfest!


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Just had some Octoberfest from a microbrew down here...
http://www.saintarnold.com/products/profiles/oktoberfest.html
It was very good...now I just need the schnitzel and bratwurst to go along with it.
:al


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

The brewery I work for already sold its 30bbls in a little over one week. we are waiting for the next batch to come out later this week.

Two other east coast breweries that have exceptional fest beers are Victory, simply called Fest, and Weyerbacher, call Autumn Fest.

Weyerbacher also came out with an Imperial Pumpkin. Imperial meaning it has high alcohol in it, but it is damn tasty.

Cheers!
g


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Nope. Not a big fan of the style, but we are tasting Octoberfests in my Brewing Science class on Friday. Gonna have to do some casing of the beers tomorrow ..... tough job, but somebocy's gotta do it. 

Gimme a pale ale, porter or a pilsner any day.


----------



## Barzune (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm enjoying MNF with Paulaner Oktoberfest and an '01 Party Churchill 

:al


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Nope. Not a big fan of the style, but we are tasting Octoberfests in my Brewing Science class on Friday. Gonna have to do some casing of the beers tomorrow ..... tough job, but somebocy's gotta do it.
> 
> Gimme a pale ale, porter or a pilsner any day.


Darn Professor, where was this class when I was in college!! :r Push on, and make the sacrifices for the rest of us. We will keep you in our prayers, don't let us down!

Got a trip planned to the NE corner of Georgia in a couple of weeks, easy day trip distance to Helen, Georgia, right in the middle of their Octoberfest celebrations. I am just guessing here, but I think I might be tasting a few (just one or two, for science's sake) brews while I am in town!


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I got to enjoy a minikeg of Paulaner Octoberfest with some friends this
weekend. It was quite delicious, but maybe a bit too filling to go along with the
barbeque. Lately I've only seen the Paulaner bottled in six packs. A few
years back, it was always sold in the traditional German half liter bottles. I
don't think the beer tastes any different as far as I can remember.

The Harpoon Octoberfest is a little more hoppy than the traditional German
style. As I was drinking the Flying Fish Oktoberfish beer, I was thinking to
myself that it tasted a little yeasty for this type of beer. I looked more closely
at the bottle and saw the words "German style Ale" in small black
letters. Traditional German Octoberfests are always a lager beers. I guess
American microbreweries don't mind pushing the envelope a bit. 

I'll be scoping out my local stores to see if I can find any other examples.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I wish I could get that Dogtoberfest out here on the west coast. :c Well, I guess I'll just have to have some Arrogant Bastards instead. :al  When I was in school at UC Davis, the local Sudwerk pub had a great Martzen that was served year round. Ahhhh the memories.

SB


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

larryinlc said:


> Oh yeah! The local brewery here...City Brewery..always comes out with their Fest beer in the fall. A full bodied flavorful beer that costs too much, but what the heck, it's good. Leinenkugel has a version thats fine also. This is the only thing I like about near winter.
> 
> Larry


Great Wisconsin beer Larry. Im just up the road in Fond du Lac and I love Leinenkugle's Oktoberfest  Or just give me a New Glarus Spotted Cow:BS and I'll be a happy camper!


----------

